# Sounds like a scam to me



## Mysterious (Jun 7, 2006)

i was just browsing around on the net today(6/6/06) and came across this website   Marijuanagrams.com    This guy claims he will send you ounces of high quality herb.  I never planned on ordering and i do not suggest any one order anything from it, im just wondering what everyone thinks about this site.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

*LEO  *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 7, 2006)

that sounds mad crazy i have to check that out...


----------



## rasta (Jun 7, 2006)

save your time ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 7, 2006)

Imo, anyone who sets up a dope deal with someone they don't know, _especially _through the mail, is nutz.

Maybe it's a cop; maybe it's legit.
But the biggest danger is that you send the guy your $$$, and you never get squat.
I knew a guy--we'll call him Mr. B, who would cruise mj sites, and when he saw a post of someone complaining about finding weed, he'd PM them and offer to sell them some.
He didn't have any to sell.
If the person wanted a sample, he's buy a gram somewhere and send it to them.
They would send him $$ for a large amt., and Mr. B would tell them he never got it.

That's the problem with deals by mail.  The dealer sends the weed first, the buyer doesn't send any cash, or more than likely the buyer sends $$ to the dealer and gets nothing in return.
What's the buyer gonna do, call the cops?


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 7, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> That's the problem with deals by mail. The dealer sends the weed first, the buyer doesn't send any cash, or more than likely the buyer sends $$ to the dealer and gets nothing in return.
> What's the buyer gonna do, call the cops?


 


You got a good point ...


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 7, 2006)

I've seen that site too. I was wondering the same thing. The site says they are in amsterdam and the ship with "extreeme stealth" they claime 100% of orders get through. I personally wont oder from them because the prices are outrageous. They want $300US for a qtr oz. Man i only pay $60Cdn for a qtr oz of good hydro buds! Grow your own or buy from a friend, your gaurenteed to get your smoke and less hassel involved, plus its way cheaper! Get your pot from Canada man Its so cheap and good quality!!!


----------



## sombro (Jun 7, 2006)

i'm not advocating it but i used to buy stuff from a guy in the dam and he'd post it, i was recommended by a work collegue and he had to introduce me by email to the guy.

it wasn't cheap but not as pricey as this bloke, I got a quarter for about $60 and later a half ounce of white widow for about $100 that came in a standard envelope and looked and smelled, too all intents and purposes, like half an ounce of weed in an envelope.I'm amazed it got through.

He disappeared after that though which is a shame cos i'm not in contact with anyone and its a long wait til october. 

someone just offering it to anyone is going to get pinched or has no intention of sending anything on imo.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 7, 2006)

If it were only that easy......but cheaper. That shit is a joke.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 20, 2006)

Heres another i just found in "cannabis culture" mag. They are from B.C. Canada and claim to send you pot cookies, bubble hash and dried cured buds, but they ONLY ship to CANADA.  www.budbuddy.biz


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 20, 2006)

i can vouch for the BC guy being real....hes been around for a while....i think hes been busted before...not sure though so don't quote me

this is totally against the law....so use your best judgement....and i have heard mixed reviews about his service....so i can't give a good or bad comment here

personally never used a service like this...and never will


----------



## rockydog (Jun 20, 2006)

one of my buddies tried to get 1 g of all but one, about 6 months later he still has received nothing. The Bank also said there was nothing they could do without an investigation on the matter, and who want that?


----------

